

Ask HN: Ethics of writing HN conversation digests on my blog? - olalonde

Once in a while, I ask a question to HN that gets some very insightful feedback. Would it be ethical for me to write digests/analysis of those conversations on my personal blog? I'd do it mostly for myself to put some order in my thoughts... I don't have any audience anyway :(<p>PS: I'm not talking about copy/pasting the comments in my blog. I'm talking about writing a condensed summary of the most interesting points that were debated.
======
skennedy
The site is public and indexed by Google within hours. What ethical dilemma is
there in quoting or analyzing what is public information? As long as it is not
slanderous. If you are still feeling guilty, post a comment to the HN
conversation and link to your analysis.

~~~
olalonde
Right. Perhaps I am over-thinking this.

